# Genie, 0x09F6, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/217646-genie-0x09f6/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 was updated to 0x09f6 at 03:51 hrs this morning. Performed a double reset as I usually do after receiving new firmware. Everything reloaded except for Music & Photos in the Extras Menu. Other than that no negative issues to report......Update: My HR44-200 froze at 10:02 hrs while watching "Escape Plan" on channel 509 (HBO Zone HD). Pressed Prev on RC71 remote to see if it was channel related, screen went black and receiver went totally unresponsive to remote and front panel commands. Performed a red button reset. Receiver is functioning normally again.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Except for being as slow as a dying turtle, it ain't having any other annoying issues.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had a HR34 for two years connected to a Samsung Smart 65" with the client connected to an older 42" Vizio in another room. Seems like ever since I've had it there was a big bug for me whenever someone watching the Vizio off the client in the other room used the remote there it would cause my main TV Samsung connected to the Genie to temporarily loose connectivity like a 2 second blip of silent black. Seemed like the HDMI lost its "Handshake momentarily. Picture would come back with sound and keep doing that until I exited the recorded program back to live TV and then back to the recorded program. Then I'd be fine until the remote was used in the other room again.

Hard to describe but very annoying. I started recording as soon as I got the HR34 and when I discovered the issue I had 50% on the DVR and never asked for help. I did swap out all the HDMI cables in both rooms with better ones from Monoprice to no avail. Nothing changed until this release yesterday. I'm very happy to say that I have no issues anymore and sincerely hope it was the new software update 0x9f6. If anyone reading this has any connection to DirecTV could you please relay this great results to them for me. Thanks


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Still haven't fixed the folder sort issue.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My 44 got this morning. I'm surprised in that it's usually quite a while after a release like this as well as a forum for it gets established that I receive it.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Same here with my 34. I'm usually 3-4 weeks behind the posting of the release before I ever get it.


----------



## rawintellect (May 7, 2015)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 was updated to 0x09f6 at 03:51 hrs this morning. Performed a double reset as I usually do after receiving new firmware. Everything reloaded except for Music & Photos in the Extras Menu. Other than that no negative issues to report......Update: My HR44-200 froze at 10:02 hrs while watching "Escape Plan" on channel 509 (HBO Zone HD). Pressed Prev on RC71 remote to see if it was channel related, screen went black and receiver went totally unresponsive to remote and front panel commands. Performed a red button reset. Receiver is functioning normally again.


I too am missing my Music & Photos from the extras menu option after receiving this update. This is a problem for me since I use it to stream videos from my PC.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty sure music and photos is gone on purpose.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting that the release notes do not mention the removal of music & photos.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rawintellect said:


> I too am missing my Music & Photos from the extras menu option after receiving this update. This is a problem for me since I use it to stream videos from my PC.


I'm really surprised you could reliably use it for anything.

MediaShare was an absolutely awful program. Almost never used it, nor was it possible too. As it virtually never worked at all for the very limited format of files it could handle.

Only MPEG-2 video and MP3 audio.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

augisdad said:


> Same here with my 34. I'm usually 3-4 weeks behind the posting of the release before I ever get it.


I had it for weeks.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> MediaShare was an absolutely awful program. Almost never used it, nor was it possible too. As it virtually never worked at all for the very limited format of files it could handle.


Windows Media Player on Windows 7 has built in transcoding, so every video in my Windows Media Player library is able to play with Mediashare. The problem was with Vista and XP where you needed seperate DLNA server software that can transcode on the fly.

With TVersity on Windows and Mediatomb on Linux I'm also able to watch live streams on Mediashare, something that neither Xbox, PS4 or my LG Bluray player supports.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> I'm really surprised you could reliably use it for anything.
> 
> MediaShare was an absolutely awful program. Almost never used it, nor was it possible too. As it virtually never worked at all for the very limited format of files it could handle.
> 
> ...


And the lack of playback controls put a nail in its coffin...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Windows Media Player on Windows 7 has built in transcoding, so every video in my Windows Media Player library is able to play with Mediashare. The problem was with Vista and XP where you needed seperate DLNA server software that can transcode on the fly.
> 
> With TVersity on Windows and Mediatomb on Linux I'm also able to watch live streams on Mediashare, something that neither Xbox, PS4 or my LG Bluray player supports.


Never really tried it with WMP on Windows 7. Tried it with Tiversity and lastly Serviio. Neither worked reliably. Then as peds says, no playback controls just added to the headache for the few times I could get it to work.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## NyDirect (Dec 21, 2011)

Changing channels... fast forward, pause, rewind SLUGGISH.
I could drive to the uplink center and rewire the video cables to feed a different network on the channel my 34 is on faster than it responds to the remote control.

Who cares about sports scores, or playing games, or other crap when the basic functionality is suffering?

And, yes, this is a new unit that replaced one that had a melt down. Same horrible responsiveness.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Games? Game Lounge has been gone for two years.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Social TV is no longer listed in the TV Apps menu. That's three features (Music & Photos, YouTube, Social TV) eliminated in one week. DIRECTV appears to be cleaning house.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

NyDirect said:


> Changing channels... fast forward, pause, rewind SLUGGISH.
> I could drive to the uplink center and rewire the video cables to feed a different network on the channel my 34 is on faster than it responds to the remote control.
> 
> Who cares about sports scores, or playing games, or other crap when the basic functionality is suffering?
> ...


same here..noticeably slower responses to remote requests


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Gone are media share, YouTube, and the social app. Still present is the Caller ID annoyance and the confusing lag when you Skip to Tick on a live buffer. My HR44 doesn't seem any slower


----------



## rawintellect (May 7, 2015)

So I just called Directv tech support and they say they're aware of the issues with media share and the social apps. They state that their technicians are working on it. Stay tuned.... :sure: :bang


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

Have HR44-500. Received update Wed AM. Issues so far:

DirecTV subtitles seems to be broken in this release. After a few minutes of use top line of subtitle will freeze, then subsequent subtitles will overwrite top line making it unreadable. Closed caption works fine (I just prefer the DTV subtitles). 

30skip can stop working completely (doesn't do it all the time) when watching live TV (from buffer obviously). If I go to any recorded content in playlist 30 skip works, then if I go back to live (in buffer) 30skip will work again.

As menitioned previously, skip tick is still slow (but I've got used to that), and I did notice that you-tube is gone, but I never use that anyway.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I also experienced the failure of the 30 second skip during live TV. It was during some commercials. I thought my remote needed new batteries, and after some trickplay it came back.


----------



## paulmazz (Jul 11, 2007)

I miss media share tremendously. My girls use it all the time to stream there movies off the computer using PlayOn. Even though there's no FF or RW still easy to use all Genie Clients without having to buy a Roku or AppleTV.


----------



## rkw15656 (May 9, 2015)

HR34/700 problem with 9f6 and no Mediashare.
I've been using is successfully for close to a year. Using Serviio on Centos linux. Does a good job of transcoding on fly.
Big issue was no playback controls.
Directv support said they are working on the missing Mediashare issue.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

I used media share a lot with Serviio. Played my ITunes library thru it, and as long as you didn't need to back up or fast forward through a movie, it played fine. Still have it on my HR 21, but not on my Genie.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think it's been pulled. I doubt it'll ever be back in the same form. Maybe it's being updated finally or maybe it's gone for good. Who knows.....


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

So it seems sorting is never going back to the way things used to be.

Rather than completely ignoring the many people that liked it the way it used to be, why don't they strain the imagination a bit and provide a compromise that works for everyone?????

*Provide another Playlist Option: Folders on/off.*

Folders on - works like it does now.

Folders off - sort by age is global sort.

I just don't understand the logic of why something as simple as this is ignored.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

unixguru said:


> So it seems sorting is never going back to the way things used to be.
> 
> Rather than completely ignoring the many people that liked it the way it used to be, why don't they strain the imagination a bit and provide a compromise that works for everyone?????
> 
> ...


It doesn't put money in DirecTV pockets


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's just not it. They feel it'd be to confusing im sure. But most importantly it affects very few customers overal because not many have genies and non genie DVRs. They are the ones who have this issue that record the same things on multiple DVRs.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

My HR34 is so slow since this update. Anyone find any way to help this?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bflora said:


> My HR34 is so slow since this update. Anyone find any way to help this?


There is no fix.

Forget using any trick play, Because the response is so slow, you can't help but it hit the remote key one mo' which makes it even worst.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I got this update for my HR44 this week. It is connected to an AM21 for OTA reception. It is unfortunate that D* has still not fixed the issue I and others have reported where on some of my OTA stations the audio and video will disappear when the program changes on the hour or half hour. The only recourse is to change channels then go back to the original. It doesn't effect recordings, and interestingly, if the screen is blank, you can still hit the record button and watch the recording of what was on. Also interesting is that if subtitles are on, they will continue though the screen is blank and there is no audio.

It's a pain in the neck and it's happened since I got my HR44 a year and a half ago. It would be nice of D* would fix it, but I guess they have no incentive to help people like me who don't pay them for OTA progamming.

SMK


----------



## johnee249 (Dec 29, 2009)

HR34 stuttering and pixelazation issue is still there!


HR 34 - 700


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> That's just not it. They feel it'd be to confusing im sure. But most importantly it affects very few customers overal because not many have genies and non genie DVRs. They are the ones who have this issue that record the same things on multiple DVRs.


Assuming you are referring to the folder sorting fiasco...

I don't record things on multiple DVRs. Our viewing pattern is generally to watch things by age. Doing that today is a PITA. The use case requirement is quite simple - consider recordings with (stinking) expiration dates. (Yes, a sort by expiration date should be available too!!)

Like many other things discussed on this forum, one big global *Advanced User* checkbox would help.

Although I hardly think that a Folder toggle is straining for anyone. One could easily make the case that the Genie - heck any DVR - is too confusing for a subset of consumers.

The complexity factor is always going to be an arbitrary line and in fact most products place the line differently in various parts of the application.

This kind of product covers a very broad range of consumers. Picking the simplest or most complex or even somewhere in the middle is a fail for some significant portion. The solution is not terribly complicated - let the user categorize themselves! 2-3 levels is normal.

The alternative seems to be the path Apple is _blazing_ - dumbing down. They are stripping functionality out at an alarming rate and breaking more and more generally accepted "UI rules" every day. Even my non-technical wife gets frustrated because she can't find hidden functionality or has to push a vague area of the screen repeatedly to get something to happen.

We are being forced in a dangerous direction - of DTV deciding even more what can be done when. The blasted autoplay is another. *I have a DVR exactly because I want to be in control.*


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone noticing slower time to come up from standby? I have a friend that says it's slower to do this since the update, for the lights to come on and to live TV since the update.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I still get a lot of picture freezing...


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

My HR44 updated to 0x09F6 on 4/30 while I was on vacation....when I returned I had no OTA channels just 771-Signal loss on the off-air tuner...(792) when tuning to those channels. I haven't been able to get them back even after unplugging the AM21 for a couple of days, resetting the antenna settings and even CLEARMYBOX on the receiver. 

When going through antenna setup everything goes as it should, Add Zip (39503 & 70001), finds my market, downloads satellite data, but when it completes the process the edit off air channels is greyed out and no OTA channels show up in the guide.

The AM21 is about 2.5 years old and has worked great with both a HR34 and HR44 until now. The only thing I can try next is trying the AM21 with my HR24 or one of my H25s.

Any Ideas on how to get the OTA channels back?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

This happened to me once with an HR23-AM21 combo. I had to unplug the HR23, not the AM21, to get the OTAs back. I think I unplugged it for about an hour.

I hope this helps.

SMK


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

usnret said:


> I still get a lot of picture freezing...


 same here. I have to change channels then go back


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

RoyGBiv said:


> I got this update for my HR44 this week. It is connected to an AM21 for OTA reception. It is unfortunate that D* has still not fixed the issue I and others have reported where on some of my OTA stations the audio and video will disappear when the program changes on the hour or half hour. The only recourse is to change channels then go back to the original. It doesn't effect recordings, and interestingly, if the screen is blank, you can still hit the record button and watch the recording of what was on. Also interesting is that if subtitles are on, they will continue though the screen is blank and there is no audio.
> 
> It's a pain in the neck and it's happened since I got my HR44 a year and a half ago. It would be nice of D* would fix it, but I guess they have no incentive to help people like me who don't pay them for OTA progamming.
> 
> SMK


In my case using the HR34 while watching a recording at the top of the hour TV will alternate between black screen and flashes of the recording until I change channels then back to the recording. TV displays screen like it was just powered up.

This problem has basically gone away until the 9f6 update. Seems like we're rushing back to the past.

J C


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

RoyGBiv said:


> This happened to me once with an HR23-AM21 combo. I had to unplug the HR23, not the AM21, to get the OTAs back. I think I unplugged it for about an hour.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> SMK


Last night I had everything unplugged for 2 hours then went through the antenna setup and still no OTA channels. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Same thing happened to my set up after the update. I solved it by pulling the plug to the AM21 (not HR44) for about 10 seconds then plugging it back in.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 was updated to 0x09f6 at 03:51 hrs this morning. Performed a double reset as I usually do after receiving new firmware. Everything reloaded except for Music & Photos in the Extras Menu. Other than that no negative issues to report......Update: My HR44-200 froze at 10:02 hrs while watching "Escape Plan" on channel 509 (HBO Zone HD). Pressed Prev on RC71 remote to see if it was channel related, screen went black and receiver went totally unresponsive to remote and front panel commands. Performed a red button reset. Receiver is functioning normally again.


I have a HR34-700 Genie and I had the same issue, no Music & Photos, but I don't know how to get it back.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Directv,
Please remove this evil curse (0X09F6) from my HR34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

coota said:


> I have a HR34-700 Genie and I had the same issue, no Music & Photos, but I don't know how to get it back.


You can not get it back. For now it is gone and no one knows if it will ever come back.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I do visit often but do not post much, and my setup has not changed in over four years.....but this software update is one of the worst.......HORRIBLE!! Trying to stream WHDVR via my HR24-100's for about two weeks now, all recordings new and old on my HR-34 freeze/pixelate every 5-10 seconds and last 15-25 seconds watching a program. DirecTV made this DVR terribly worse than it was before updating this thing. I had no pixelating with the update previous to this (except for the updates before that).

This is getting absolutely ridiculous. I am turning into an unhappy DirecTV customer (customer since 1998). The main reason for not converting to a HR44 is the constant Caller ID issue which apparently is still not fixed, and the change in remote control/RF-IR modes not working with older receivers, and the OTA issues which I see reported more often than not.

Can Earl B. or any other engineer fix this thing once and for all, or we all without hope with this terrible piece of hardware that I paid a fortune for?

Please help us DirecTV.....if you want to retain some of us longtime/valuable customers.


----------



## tharkey (May 20, 2015)

Received 0x09f6 update on 5/7/15. Media Share gone.
I used it quite a bit, without problems, and now I miss it.
This is very unfortunate.
Does anyone know if DISH, AT&T U-Verse or TimeWarner Cable have a similar function?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My HR34 as really slowed down with this new SW. Do these people even check SW before issuing it???
I've been with them since 95 and really getting tired of these SW screw-ups. Maybe time to try something
new. Seems like a lot of money to be a test bed for "new" software every couple of months...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My HR44-500 hasn't shown any slow down with this update. It remains fast and responsive. 

Posted using my BlackBerry Passport.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Was the removal of youtube by accident or on purpose?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

jacinkcmo said:


> Was the removal of youtube by accident or on purpose?


On purpose, Google killed the older API and the new API has requirements that are not supported:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/217492-youtube-going-away/

If you used it on a regular basis there was about a month of warnings inserted by YouTube. The top result for any search since mid April was a video that said the device would no longer be supported and directed you to a website with more details. Once it was officially dead that video became the only result before DirecTV removed the YouTube app the next day.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

usnret said:


> My HR34 as really slowed down with this new SW. *Do these people even check SW before issuing it???*
> I've been with them since 95 and really getting tired of these SW screw-ups. Maybe time to try something
> new. Seems like a lot of money to be a test bed for "new" software every couple of months...


Yep, there's a group here that test it before it is release - the Cutting Edge [CE].


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Know about the CE. Visit it often. I stand by my remarks regarding SW...


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

usnret said:


> Know about the CE. Visit it often. I stand by my remarks regarding SW...


I agree with you. I had held onto my 34 for quite a while after I first started getting the freezing/pixellation issue on certain prime shows, initially only on NBC. I was convinced it was software related even when many on here were telling me to get it replaced with a 44. After a couple of subsequent updates it appeared that my issue was fixed and I felt vindicated. But that didn't last, another update brought it back and I started to notice it happening on another network as well.

I called into the protection plan service and registered a complaint, then I called in again a couple months later to tell them it was still happening and that when I made my third call about the issue I would expect a repair visit and a replacement or I was done. Made my third call a few months after the second, got someone out here and met him at the truck, told him what the issue was. He didn't hesitate, just grabbed a 44 from the truck and installed it. He told they no longer even had the 34s for installations.

If you've followed these threads and the updates that have been released I believe you'll notice that for a period of over one year there were more genie updates released than for any of their other devices. We were getting them practically every three weeks or so. They obviously have had a large number of problems with the genies. This current update is the first one I've received since last December. That's the first time since initially getting my 34 a few years ago to my 44 now that there has been that long a time between software releases. Each of the prior ones were released to fix one thing while breaking another.

I can't say that my 44 is problem free but it has been significantly better than that 34. If you're still having a lot of serious issues I would just stop messing with yours and start whatever process you want to get it replaced. As I said my installer as well as several others who have been setting up new neighbors in my area over the last two years have told me they don't even have 34s anymore.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

pappasbike said:


> I agree with you. I had held onto my 34 for quite a while after I first started getting the freezing/pixellation issue on certain prime shows, initially only on NBC. I was convinced it was software related even when many on here were telling me to get it replaced with a 44. After a couple of subsequent updates it appeared that my issue was fixed and I felt vindicated. But that didn't last, another update brought it back and I started to notice it happening on another network as well.
> 
> I called into the protection plan service and registered a complaint, then I called in again a couple months later to tell them it was still happening and that when I made my third call about the issue I would expect a repair visit and a replacement or I was done. Made my third call a few months after the second, got someone out here and met him at the truck, told him what the issue was. He didn't hesitate, just grabbed a 44 from the truck and installed it. He told they no longer even had the 34s for installations.
> 
> ...


It is better because it has a better CPU that can process the bloated SW better.

There are rumors of the GUI getting a complete rewrite, but I believe that when I see it.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Why are the Audio issues still a thing. Change channels or pause/play show and the audio is gone till you change back and forth once of twice. I think I'll be switching to the Comcast X1 system.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And yet I've never once experienced that. I have to say at some point I question the actual install and specific devices you are using or something... It's just to weird!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Under settings display video -do you have natice on or off. Native on makes the box determine what video resolution the specific program uses and I have found that causes a delay when you change channels.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this 0x0A02 version that is spooling every morning? Is it worth picking up? I didn't find any release notes or discussion threads on it.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

cypherx said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433506992.870297.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this 0x0A02 version that is spooling every morning? Is it worth picking up? I didn't find any release notes or discussion threads on it.


I'm more interested in what an HR54 is?!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mrknowitall526 said:


> I'm more interested in what an HR54 is?!


I think that is the model number of the new / HR44 with the hard drive and the power supply being external. 
The new H44 does not come with a hard drive but can be added later if you wish.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I think that is the model number of the new / HR44 with the hard drive and the power supply being external.
> The new H44 does not come with a hard drive but can be added later if you wish.


How is it different than the HR44 and H44?


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I think that is the model number of the new / HR44 with the hard drive and the power supply being external.
> The new H44 does not come with a hard drive but can be added later if you wish.


How is it different than the HR44 and H44?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mrknowitall526 said:


> How is it different than the HR44 and H44?


the hard drive and the power supply being external. There is no internal hard drive.

I just remembered that the HR44 has the power supply external.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433506992.870297.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this 0x0A02 version that is spooling every morning? Is it worth picking up? I didn't find any release notes or discussion threads on it.


I was going to grab it to see if would return the speed that disappeared with the current NR. But I forgot about it last week as I to have become accustom to the remote to be slower than a snail.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> the hard drive and the power supply being external. There is no internal hard drive.
> 
> I just remembered that the HR44 has the power supply external.


Going only external HDD kinda makes sense. As it is the HDD that often goes first and with the power supply also going external, that knocks out the fan as the next leading cause for a HR failure. So instead getting FedEx a HR, you will only get a HDD or a Power Pack.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Just got a new HR44 a couple of weeks back. I like it much better than the old HR2x's I had before, but the one thing that I've noticed so far is that the 6 second skip back button doesn't seem to skip back a full 6 seconds much of the time. Annoying. I'm on the latest software release.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Going only external HDD kinda makes sense. As it is the HDD that often goes first and with the power supply also going external, that knocks out the fan as the next leading cause for a HR failure. So instead getting FedEx a HR, you will only get a HDD or a Power Pack.


Yes, I am aware of that. Fact is that I sent them an email suggestion that they do that and make use of the USB port for storage of the graphics stored on the receivers.
I got an email back that said someone had a patent on using the USB port for storage and did not say anything about the HDD and the Power Supply.
Separating those 2 items out has to be a cheaper solution for maintenance purposes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433506992.870297.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this *0x0A02* version that is spooling every morning? Is it worth picking up? I didn't find any release notes or discussion threads on it.


I'm grabbing it now. Please note the time of this post.

Got my fingers cross that the HR34-700 gets back to normal remote response with it.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Let me know how it goes. Not a single Satellite site on the internet has anything posted about it. But yet its outside of the hours of CE, so its not one of those (and lower version number anyway).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> Let me know how it goes. Not a single Satellite site on the internet has anything posted about it. But yet its outside of the hours of CE, so its not one of those (and lower version number anyway)


On first turn on this morning of my HR34-700 running _*0xA02*_, I notice I lost the _My DIRECTV_ group. So I did a Menu Reset. But that did not bring it back from the land of the missing. That was the bad news.

The good, the remote seems to be back to normal on first use. But I'll wait a day before I guarantee that.

I will do a *CLEARMYBOX* late tonight, if the _My DIRECTV_ group is not back by then.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

A new software version and we're still stuck with the busted sort order.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This "we" is not. Are you combining HR2x with Genie?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Has nothing to do with combining a Genie with an HR2x. I can turn off the whole-home feature and the Genie will still have the exact same issue - the playlist does not show the correct order if you have it set to "oldest first". Single items will display oldest first; folders will appear in the list in order of newest program within the folder.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well after a day with _*0xA02,*_ I can state my remote is back to normal.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Anyone having to turn their already on receiver (HR-44) off to get it on. This isn't always the case, maybe 50/50. I took it out of standby to see if this would make a difference and it hasn't.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 received 0xa02 at 04:09 hrs. Since then the receiver has repeatedly turned itself on. Also had to perform Network Setup to reconnect to the internet. Other than that all functions are working normally.


----------

